# Spanish



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is too long since I used any Spanish, what little I had.:grin2: My Granddaughter is coming to see us shortly and is doing well at school with Spanish, I must brush up with a greeting and asking how she is etc. any help please, plus a pointer to free Spanish lessons online etc.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Coffee Break Spanish.

Free lessons https://radiolingua.com/coffeebreakspanish/


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

cabby said:


> It is too long since I used any Spanish, what little I had.:grin2: My Granddaughter is coming to see us shortly and is doing well at school with Spanish, I must brush up with a greeting and asking how she is etc. any help please, plus a pointer to free Spanish lessons online etc.
> 
> cabby


https://www.duolingo.com/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another vote for Duolingo. Becomes quite compulsive after a bit: target beating, earning your lingot prizes etc. We've been doing it over the last year and it has certainly made a difference while we've been here in Spain. It's not tourist phrases, you do learn grammar and vocab but reasonably painlessly.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Just got 10/10 for my first lesson in Spanish - Brilliant!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Duolingo is a favourite of mine too, but it needs an internet connection. Coffee Break Spanish is downloadable so you can take it anywhere with you.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I have just "wasted" the last couple of hours on Duolingo - see what you mean about it becoming addictive!!!

However it does seem to make the holiday seem a bit closer :smile2:

It seems much more suited to me than most I have looked at and much better than paying £60 to trundle out to a night class once a week in the freezing cold :laugh:

will now have a look at coffee break Spanish - thanks erneboy!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Get on this free mailing list:

Here's an audio I created for the last 
_Mundial_ (World Cup).

*Beginner's Spanish Lesson on Fútbol* 

I created that audio lesson 4 years ago.

_Qué rápido pasa el tiempo;_ (Literally, "how 
quickly time passes", but it's just like saying 
in English "how time flies.")

_Por supuesto el fútbol es tan popular como_ 
_siempre._ 
Of course the football is as popular as ever 
(always).

In my opinion 3 Spanish-speaking countries 
are in with a good chance of winning _el_ 
_Mundial_, Spain, Argentina and Colombia.

So, for the next month you'll have no trouble 
starting a Spanish conversation on this 
subject.

Here's the link to the World Cup Audio lesson 
again:

*Beginner's Spanish Lesson on Fútbol* 

Saludos,

Marcus Santamaria 
Spanish Communication Coach 
http://www.SynergySpanish.com 
http://www.shortcuttospanish.com 
[email protected] <img style="display: block;" height="1" width="1">

If you no longer wish to receive our emails, click the link below:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you think we should also learn Welsh ready for the 6 Nations cup. Thank you all for your suggestions, I will try them out over the weekend.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Cabby, I've got a (practically unused) book we got when going for Spainish lessons in Benicassim, I'm afraid we only managed 2 visits to the lessons at their local library . . .apathy set in.
As long as I could mumble the basics of "I'd like a pint of this" or "I'll have this from the menu" the rest we just shouted loudly in English or added an 'a' to the end of every word - well, it worked for me.
Anyway if you want the book PM me & I'll shove it in the post to you.
Vic


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Do you think we should also learn Welsh ready for the 6 Nations...


ie, diolch :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yeah that as well.:grin2::grin2:>>

cabby

In a league of their own.>>


----------

